# Want to lose weight, but addicted to cheap taste



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, the title sounds derpy, but it's the situation I'm in.  

I've been starting a weight loss routine recently. Cut out soda completely about a month ago, recently started jogging/walking 15 - 20 minutes a day every day (or at least 4 - 5 days a week), doing the usual crunches and whatnot, and even found some old 10-pound dumb-bells to lift... just because. 

My main problem is eating healthy. I WANT to, but I'm just so used to eating junkfood. I'm pretty much addicted to the taste of cheap junk food, frozen meals, etc etc. I try to avoid eating it, but it's pretty much a habit of getting a Little Debbie out the pantry when I get the urge. 

Is there anything I can do to kick the habit? Or is it pretty much just me trying to stop eating junk food cold turkey? I'd love to stop buying it period, but since I live with others that buy snacks by the box, it's a bit hard for me.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2015)

It really is much harder when it's in the house and easy.

Maybe try prepping-up some meals every few days so that you have them at the ready when hunger strikes.

Gets easier after a couple days of low simple-sugars, lower sodium, and lower bad fats.
Just takes that time for our physiological impulses to subside and adjust. Much like a smoker with tobacco.

You're sure not alone on this one. It's a huge (p.i.) national problem indeed.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 24, 2015)

The secret is, there's no secret. Do it or don't.


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 24, 2015)

Cut out processed food, all that sugar gives you a quick buzz and more cravings, will make you grumpy for a few days but you'll feel much better after that, once you get rid of that .... and don't go too crazy on carbs you'll just naturally lose weight


----------



## Fraz666 (Jul 24, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> recently started jogging/walking 15 - 20 minutes a day every day (or at least 4 - 5 days a week)


every doctor told me to walk/run 40-45 minutes without stopping because the body stars to burn the fat after 20-25 minutes.
...or at least it is what I understood, but the "40-45 minutes" part was pretty clear


----------



## Daar (Jul 24, 2015)

Stop doing what u're doing now
Sit
write a program for yourself. this is ....ing boring, but do it!
write an appropriate menu for your self - try to keep it for a week
change it if neccesary, buttry to keep it

and thats how you go
you can easily change that frozen food for some real meat
buy chiken, buy beef
and make it on your pan! i do it every ....ing day twice or triple time
it takes like 15-20 min max - whats the problem?

and of course - go and run
go to gym and run there if u cannot run outside
run for 10 min - than walk 5 min - tan run 10 min

and finally - like it was said before
do it - or ### off
that's it
cheers


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 24, 2015)

Check out workout programs like T25 (from team beach body). Thise types aren't just workout videos, but they include nutrition plans that you can use for recipe ideas and a template for your overall fitness regimen.

You are on the right track, just get over that initial hump of "junk withdrawal" and you'll experience the phenomenon of oreferring healthy foods and actually disliking the junk.


----------



## Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Like Trenchlord kind of said, having it in the house is part of the problem. You need to refrain from buying it in the first place. For the price of a box of little debbie snacks, you could get quite a variety of healthy alternatives from the produce department. Try eating fruit when you get the craving for something sweet. 

Protein bars and meal bars are a better alternative as well. Look for bars low in carbs and sugar. Quest and 22 Days are my personal favorites. 

Also drink water. Plenty of it. It does wonders for your body and also can help curb appetite. It might be hard to get into the habit at first, but what I do is just carry my water bottle (Nalgene's are lovely) around with me every where. If you see it, or have it with you, it should help remind you to drink it. 

Eat slow. Haste makes waist. By taking your time, chewing your food thoroughly, and pacing yourself through a meal, a couple nice things happen. You'll absorb your food better because you're making it easier to digest and process for your system. Remember, digestion starts in the mouth. The second thing that happens is your body is able to better communicate to you feelings of satiation i.e. you'll feel full when you should. This will help you take in less unnecessary calories that your body never needed in the first place and thus help avoid storing new fat.


----------



## haieb (Jul 27, 2015)

What helped me:
-Don't buy these things. I am lazy and if I don't have sweet things or junk food at home, I wont go and buy some  Not a real solution if others in your home buy some. Talk to them and find a solution.
-Try to go past the 20 minutes cause you don't burn fat in that time but don't overdo and listen to your body. Take it slow.
-Try cooking and take your time with preparing your food. You'll love it  I repeat, take your time! and just think about what you could cook and what you want and then write your plan for the week.
-Buy some fruits that you can snack when hunger strikes or just eat some between meals to not get hungry.
-Take your time while eating. This was one thing that made the difference for me. I was a quick eater and ate more than I had to. The body needs time to understand that you are full. You'll notice that you need less to get full.

And now the important thing:
Take your time. lol
In general try to give yourself more time. Plan a small time frame in your day where you reflect and think about stuff. You'll notice that you'll have less problems to achieve your goals and you won't loose yourself/motivation throughout the day. 

Have fun and good luck mate


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 27, 2015)

basically what everybody else has said. when junk food is in front of you it's hard to say no. 

right now by fiancee brought home cake from her bridal shower. not that cheap grocery store cake either.. like legit bakery cake... this will be a bad week


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 29, 2015)

My experience is that there's no substitution for willpower and presence of mind. When I first stopped consuming carbs, I was so used to drinking a coke every morning that it was practically a subconscious part of my morning habit. I had to remind myself not to drink it everytime I got thirsty. I'd grab water (which was wildly unsatisftying) instead. It was brutal for a couple of weeks, and then I got out of the habit and life is a lot easier now. I've come to like water a lot more, and that's helped, I guess.

Cold turkey is easier for me that weaning myself off. If I get a taste, I want more. So cutting it off entirely really curbed those cravings.


----------



## Josh Delikan (Jan 31, 2016)

When faced with some food that you know is gonna hurt you, just ask yourself:

"What do I want more? This *_insert junk food here_* or my dream body?"


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 31, 2016)

Just say, ".... it," and add meth it too. 

Weight will not be a problem.


----------



## Uplintus (Feb 16, 2016)

Josh Delikan said:


> When faced with some food that you know is gonna hurt you, just ask yourself:
> 
> "What do I want more? This *_insert junk food here_* or my dream body?"


well... my usual answer is "this food"


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm a huge sweet tooth. My solution to that is glazed salmon or chicken. Salmon with like a Thai sauce, or chicken with a sweet barbecue sauce are enough to tide me over for the most part. I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum, as I'm trying to gain weight. But even still, trying not to be a complete dickhead about it and eating relatively clean. So the trick is to find little sweet sources of enjoyment in between meals. Despite popular belief, a lot of healthy food tastes great when prepared correctly.


----------



## wespaul (Mar 1, 2016)

Josh Delikan said:


> When faced with some food that you know is gonna hurt you, just ask yourself:
> 
> "What do I want more? This *_insert junk food here_* or my dream body?"



I prefer the saying: "discipline is deciding between what you want and what you want right now"


----------



## bio_sem (Mar 2, 2016)

What helped me was eating a better substitute. For instance, being a sweet tooth, I couldn't just quit sugar. So instead of cornsyrup or processed sugar, I snacked on stuff with pure cane sugar or fruit. I did this for a month and half, and went back to trying the usual junk; and an interesting thing happened, I lost the taste for the processed stuff. I could actually taste the bleach they put on processed sugar now that my body knows what real ingredients taste like! So I stopped the junky stuff and eventually conquered the habit for sugar altogether.

Eventually, you're intent should be to eat healthy and not solely to lose weight. That's another complicated matter-- basically find the geno-type for your apo-e gene. That gene determines your optimum fuel (the portions of the big 3: protein, fats, carbs), it also determines your optimum way to burn fuel (best exercise routine for your gene type). Sounds convoluted but eating healthy is a long consistent day to day effort. In the mean time, wean yourself off the processed stuff and find an organic substitute.


----------

